# Instant Offers toggle gone from latest update?



## bacchustod (Jan 24, 2017)

Just had to update the app and the new one doesn't have the toggle to say you're available for Instant Offers. Is it hidden somewhere?


----------



## 121917 (Sep 4, 2017)

Heh welcome to the shit show pal, one minute it's there, the next it's not. Could show up a few days later, maybe a few minutes, who the shit knows.


----------



## chuck finley (Aug 2, 2017)

I heard restaurant block drivers get killed by Instant Offers, because most orders that Instant Offers refuse will be push to restaurant block driver.


----------



## bacchustod (Jan 24, 2017)

chuck finley said:


> I heard restaurant block drivers get killed by Instant Offers, because most orders that Instant Offers refuse will be push to restaurant block driver.


It's true. I did my LAST restaurant block a couple of weeks ago. Every order was late, not just for pick up, but delivery too and the orders were doubled up and neither the restaurants nor deliveries were in close proximity to each other. One order was so late (over an hour) that the restaurant discarded the food. I spent more time on the phone with support that evening then all my time with Flex combined.


----------



## chuck finley (Aug 2, 2017)

bacchustod said:


> It's true. I did my LAST restaurant block a couple of weeks ago. Every order was late, not just for pick up, but delivery too and the orders were doubled up and neither the restaurants nor deliveries were in close proximity to each other. One order was so late (over an hour) that the restaurant discarded the food. I spent more time on the phone with support that evening then all my time with Flex combined.


did the Flex Support make note about those late deliveries? Did it show up in your weekly email?


----------



## bacchustod (Jan 24, 2017)

chuck finley said:


> did the Flex Support make note about those late deliveries? Did it show up in your weekly email?


They did, but I emailed them (and emailed them...and emailed them) and used their own words about taking these issues into consideration since they're not the drivers fault. This week's report, they were gone and I was back to 100% across the reporting areas. Shouldn't have needed to do that, but they deactivate folks pretty quickly whose profiles change like mine did after that Friday fiasco, so I wanted my report to be accurate.


----------



## 121917 (Sep 4, 2017)

Anytime I do IO I never refuse a single order, shits good money man. But when the IO button disappears I'm forced to do blocks and yeah, then you get the shit end of the stick. I just call support when I realize it's going to be late and tell them about it and to call the customer and let them know. They do and everything works out.


----------

